# hello from the north!



## shlaba (Oct 21, 2007)

Well I figure this is where I introduce myself, I live in ontario, canada about an hour north of toronto. I'm married with two kids and have been cooking for years now and i just started to try smoking so i guess that makes me pretty green. I've always had an intrest in cooking both indoor and outdoor but being new to smoking i'm probably going to have a million question for all of u!!! So HI everyone and thanks for the opportunity to join ur forum!!!!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Welcome to the SMF, eh!   Grin... I'm probably close to your latitude here about 60 Mi. N. of Detroit. You came to the right spot to make the "Q" learning curve more like a straight line right to the good stuff!
Right off the bat: Set up a wind break for the smoker. As it gets colder, you'll be amazed how much it'll help maintaining temps in the thing!

Enjoy and ask away!


----------



## meowey (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Be sure to check out Jeff's 5-day ecourse on smoking basics.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## jackm52 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi
Welcome, I am new here and to smokin, a lot of great advise here and some mighty nice fokes too....happy smoking!
jackm52


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 21, 2007)

*Welcome, ask all you want. Thats what we are here for. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!! This is a great, friendly place to learn the art of smoking meat. Glad you joined us.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, remember questions are always welcome here


----------



## glued2it (Oct 21, 2007)

Glad to see you found us! 
I can assure you that you will not be disappointed in your smoking experiences.


----------



## triple b (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from a fellow Canadian!






Lots of info and good folks here!
Just ask away.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF !!! You came to the right site for smoking questions, so feel free to ask away. There are some very knowledgeable members that are more than willing to answer.


----------



## keywesmoke (Oct 21, 2007)

Howdy way up north, way down south here. In fact, the Southernmost Point in the continental US. Welcome!


----------



## john c (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome fellow Canucker, I live in T.O.
Yur part of a great family now. There is nothing you can't get info about .
Good Luck !


----------



## moltenone (Oct 21, 2007)

welcome you found the spot!!


Mark


----------



## pescadero (Oct 21, 2007)

Great to have you on board.  You will enjoy your time and be glad you took the plunge.

Skip


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome Shlaba -

You've come to the right place - we answer lots of questions but sometimes we have to ask a few too!


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,and hello from another fellow Canadian.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, you found the best place to learn the art of smokin. There is a ton of friendly, and awesome people here to help you out.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We love questions here


----------



## ron50 (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!! Glad you found us and good luck with the smokin.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 22, 2007)

Great to see more Canadians as always, I'm a hop over the peace bridge if you ever get the urge.

Don't forget to put a pushpin in the barbecue map of the world created on this site so when we're traveling we can find you.

Welcome and happy smoking


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF, glad you found us! You have hit the G-spot of the smoking world here, lots of great folks and great info to share!

Have fun!


----------



## squeezy (Oct 22, 2007)

and from his brother ... welcome to SMF!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi there, and welcome to the SMF. Don't be shy with questions, folks here are very frienly and more than willing to help you.


----------



## dingle (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to the smf shlaba! Still a newbie here but learnin fast thanks to all the great folks here!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome, shlaba! I can't add anything to what everyone else has already said. Lots of great folks here... all willing to answer your questions.


----------



## roper76 (Oct 25, 2007)

welcome  this is the place to learn thats what i am doing


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome Shlaba! Looking forward to your Qviews.


----------

